# Review of the INKBIRD Sous Vide I won with pics and review



## ravenclan (Nov 25, 2019)

I won the sous vide give away and as promised ,This is what i tried this weekend






I wanted to try bacon





and also a cheap steak so blade steak was in the freezer.





setting up the unit. I will be looking for a bigger container.





bacon in at 145degrees for six hours





steaks in at 145 degrees for six hours





forgot to take a pic after the bath but here are the steaks browning in the skillet.





and the same with the bacon but the next morning getting ready to fry/brown/crisp the bacon. NOTE: once the bacon is done in the bath, I will remove it from the cooking bag so I don't have to mess with it.





the bacon stuck together from the grease after cooking but once I started cooking the bacon separated and was easy to cook to a crisp





steak and hasbrowns





nice and tender





crispy bacon done, about a minute per side.

REVIEW:
The INKBIRD Sous Vide worked great! I love the way it cooks and how my cheap steaks turned out fork tender, really cutting that steak with a fork! The bacon was also very good and if you had to cook for a large crowd for breakfast a minute per side cuts down the cook time. I used a frying pan but I think if the bacon is removed from the cooked juice and re-bagged you could use an electric flat top with no worries about all the grease.
The water evaporated from use and at four hours the level was down three and a half inches, I refilled with hot water and kept going.

Did I say how easy this is to use!! Not really a set and forget but great way to cook ahead of time.

I will be looking for a bigger and insulated container. the metal pot worked but I think I lost a lot of heat and with the unit heating the water, placement around kids or in my case dogs, should be considered. plus the area where you place it, the container gets hot but i placed silicone heat pads and the the container on top of them.

The InkBird did a great job!


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 25, 2019)

ravenclan, thank you for the detailed review. I ordered and received this same device two days ago and it's intended to be a New Year gift for my son.... This was an offer from Inkbird which I could not refuse... In spite I have Anova SV device currently and am happy with it, I would not mind to have Inkbird as a spare device... Maybe Black Friday bring good deals....


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 25, 2019)

I got the same unit a couple months ago on a deal I couldn't refuse from inkbird like pushok said above me. Sadly I haven't had time to use it yet but thanks for posting the review! Hoping to put it to work before the holidays!


----------



## tropics (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice review Inkbird has given away a few items to members & all the reviews are good.I will be replacing my units as they get older.
Richie


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 25, 2019)

ravenclan said:


> The water evaporated from use and at four hours the level was down three and a half inches, I refilled with hot water and kept going.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I use a container like this to avoid evaporation.
> ...


----------



## sandyut (Nov 25, 2019)

NICE!  thats the one I was looking at.  I may need to part with my coins and make it happen.


thanks for the write up!!


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 25, 2019)

sandyut said:


> NICE!  thats the one I was looking at.  I may need to part with my coins and make it happen.
> 
> 
> thanks for the write up!!



Thanks for the like! I was like you not sure what to get, Then I won this one. My next try will be chicken Thighs and maybe some chicken legs. My buddy suggested turkey legs and then on the BBQ.


----------

